# Hussein Salem



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Spain's National Court has set a record bail figure following the detention of a close associate of the former Egyptian President, Hosni Mubarak.

Hussein Salem appeared in court twice on Friday - once in connection with a warrant issued from Egypt, and then on suspicion of money laundering in Spain.

Bail set in the separate hearings reached 27m euros ($39m; £24m).

Spanish police also froze more than 32.5m euros in cash, properties worth 10m euros and five luxury cars.

The money was obtained illegally in Egypt and sent to bank accounts in Spain held by Mr Salem through a series of companies created by a "frontman", identified as a Turkish man named Ali Evsen, the police alleged.


read the rest of the report 
BBC News - Spanish court sets huge bail for Mubarak associate


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Spain's National Court has set a record bail figure following the detention of a close associate of the former Egyptian President, Hosni Mubarak.
> 
> Hussein Salem appeared in court twice on Friday - once in connection with a warrant issued from Egypt, and then on suspicion of money laundering in Spain.
> 
> ...


ail

Bail......he should rot in hell along with Mubarak and all the rest of them who made themselves rich while many people in Egypt live well below the poverty line.


----------

